# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  هااااااااااااااااااام يا [you]

## البرنسيسه

*هلا هلا على الجد والجد هلا هلا عليو
ياناس الداااااااااااااااخل
قربننننننننننا نتم سنتين
ودايرين نعمل عيد ميلاد للمنبر
ودايرين مساهمات جاده
وحاجه تشرف اون لاين وكل الصفوة
والكلام ده مابيتم الا بى مساهمات وميزانيه
اعضاء مجلس الادارة قاموا بالواجب وزياده
ونحن كأعضاء لاااااااااااازم يكون عندنا دور
ودور فعاااااااااااااااال 
يعنى كل عضو لازم يدفع البيقدر عليو
ومبدئيا كده 10 جنيه من كل شخص
تحول رصيد على الرقم 0912523021

ومايبقى كلام ساى عليكم الله
معاك يابرنسيسه وان شاءالله
لاااااااازم الرصيد يتحول
والبيقدر على اكتر من العشرة يحول مابتضر
دايرين جديه عليكم الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يللا يا ناس الداخل !!
انا بررررررررررره !!
لكن برضو بكلم وكيلى هناك يحول ليكم رصيد ان شاء الله
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يللا يا ناس الداخل !!
انا بررررررررررره !!
لكن برضو بكلم وكيلى هناك يحول ليكم رصيد ان شاء الله



عارفنك مابتقصر واخو اخوان..:019:

وياريت كل الخوارج لو عندهم وكلاء هنا يكلموهم
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*عاشت برنسيسة عاشت برنسيسة


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*عــــــــــــــلم
وسينفـــــــــــــــــــذ
بإذن الله
*

----------


## ود من الله

*نحن برة بس اكتبوا لينا رقم حساب وحاضرين يابرنسيسه ونتمنى مشاركة الجميع يا ناس الداخل والخارج 
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يللا يا ناس الداخل !!
انا بررررررررررره !!
لكن برضو بكلم وكيلى هناك يحول ليكم رصيد ان شاء الله



ماعندنا وكلاء فى السودان لكن بنشوف واحد يدينا لحدى مانرجع..كل سنه وانتم والمنبر بالف خير
*

----------


## az3d

*معاااااااااااااااااااكم والله 
جاري الاتصال بالوكلاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جاهزين للدعم 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

عاشت برنسيسة عاشت برنسيسة





قروشك سريييييييييييييييييع







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

عــــــــــــــلم
وسينفـــــــــــــــــــذ
بإذن الله



اهو ده الكلام الصاح







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود من الله
					

نحن برة بس اكتبوا لينا رقم حساب وحاضرين يابرنسيسه ونتمنى مشاركة الجميع يا ناس الداخل والخارج 



اذا عندك اى شخص هنا يحول رصيد تمام واذا لا كأنك رسلت شكرا ليك







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن دحدوح
					

ماعندنا وكلاء فى السودان لكن بنشوف واحد يدينا لحدى مانرجع..كل سنه وانتم والمنبر بالف خير



وانت بالف خير..ما بتقصر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

معاااااااااااااااااااكم والله 
جاري الاتصال بالوكلاء



اولا حمدلله على السلامه...شنو الغيبه الطويله دى؟؟؟مابتقصر..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

جاهزين للدعم 



تسلم يابن عمى..الحلفاويين دايما سباقين:019:
                        	*

----------


## حسن ود احمد

*نحنا جاهزين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ده الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن ود احمد
					

نحنا جاهزين



ما بتقصروا...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ده الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام...



قروشك وييييييييييييينها؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) 

‏البرنسيسه, ‏az3d, ‏الحارث, ‏د. أمير سمهن, ‏علاءالدين محمد هاشم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حن بنتكلم آخر الأسبوع بس

مش كلام نجيض
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*كلام سليييييييييييييييم
وان شاء الله يتم الارسال
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*نحن برة على استعداد تام للدعم ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## الحارث

*جاهزين بس لحدي بكرة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*
فالف الف الف مبرووك الألفيه الجديده والحضور المميز 

[justify][/justify]

  
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخت برنسيسة كل عام والمنبر بالف خير  انه لمن دواعي سرورنا ان نلبي النداء  وقمنا بحفظ رقم الهاتف لدينا  للاجراء ونرجو للمنبر دوام التقدم والازدهار 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

حن بنتكلم آخر الأسبوع بس

مش كلام نجيض



:a36:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

كلام سليييييييييييييييم
وان شاء الله يتم الارسال



ان شاءالله...تسلم كتيييييييييييييييير






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mozamel1
					

نحن برة على استعداد تام للدعم ان شاء الله 



ما بتقصروا ياناس برة..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

جاهزين بس لحدي بكرة ان شاء الله 



ان شاءالله..حارسنك يا الحارث







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدموسى
					


فالف الف الف مبرووك الألفيه الجديده والحضور المميز 

[justify][/justify]

  



:1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يللا يا ناس الداخل !!
انا بررررررررررره !!
لكن برضو بكلم وكيلى هناك يحول ليكم رصيد ان شاء الله



انا مع الكاشف اخوى
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخت برنسيسة كل عام والمنبر بالف خير  انه لمن دواعي سرورنا ان نلبي النداء  وقمنا بحفظ رقم الهاتف لدينا  للاجراء ونرجو للمنبر دوام التقدم والازدهار 



تسلم ياراقى






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

انا مع الكاشف اخوى



تشوف ليك وكيل محلى:bngo21:
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ونحن ناس برة زي الكاشف واخوة
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*الريال بكم؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*ان شاء الله
جاري الاتصال مع الوكيل بالداخل
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*اختى برنسيسه لك التحيه نحن طوع الاشارة ولك نزج اجمل التحيا من المهجر نحن نفكر فى القناة الرياضيه واى دعم تستاهلوا يا صفوة
*

----------


## طه شبرا

*غالي علينا  والطلب رخيص...
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*الف مليون مبروك
سيتم التحويل عن طريق الاحباء
شكرا برنسيسة في الريادة دوما
*

----------


## ابوبكر

*علم للتنفيذ مع مزيداً من التقدم والتميز
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*معكم وبكم واليكم .. من اجل منبر رائد ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلمي يابرنسيسه على الروح العالية دي
نحنا مستعدين للمساهمة فورا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عارفنك مابتقصر واخو اخوان..:019:

وياريت كل الخوارج لو عندهم وكلاء هنا يكلموهم



 

خوارج عدييييييييييييييييييل كدا يا برنسيسة
طيب المعتزلة . . . ناس وليد و د. صلاح برضو مع الخوارج ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
أنا وكيلي ترطيبة و القروش معاهو و سيقوم بالواجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ممكن ارقام التحويل للداخل ؟؟
*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*كل عام وانتم والمنبر والمريخ بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*مع التحيه والاجلال لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين العظمه ولكم كلكم التحيه والتجلى وانتى تقومين بدور عظيم نسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*جاهزييييييييييييييييين ومع من اجل منبر سامي
                        	*

----------


## حسن الشيخ

*بدورى انا اتبرع بتوثيق الاحتفال باالفيديو (تصوير الفيديو منى)
                        	*

----------


## قوز اللحمر

*علم وعلى العين والراس لاحلى ناس منبر الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## حسن الشيخ

*انا جاجز وعلى استعداد ان اساهم بتوثيق الاحتفال باالفيديو(( تصوير الفيديو يابرينسية على اخوك))
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هلا هلا على الجد والجد هلا هلا عليو

ياناس الداااااااااااااااخل 
قربننننننننننا نتم سنتين 
ودايرين نعمل عيد ميلاد للمنبر 
ودايرين مساهمات جاده 
وحاجه تشرف اون لاين وكل الصفوة 
والكلام ده مابيتم الا بى مساهمات وميزانيه 
اعضاء مجلس الادارة قاموا بالواجب وزياده 
ونحن كأعضاء لاااااااااااازم يكون عندنا دور 
ودور فعاااااااااااااااال  
يعنى كل عضو لازم يدفع البيقدر عليو 
ومبدئيا كده 10 جنيه من كل شخص 
تحول رصيد على الرقم 0905791923 

ومايبقى كلام ساى عليكم الله 
معاك يابرنسيسه وان شاءالله 
لاااااااازم الرصيد يتحول 
والبيقدر على اكتر من العشرة يحول مابتضر 

دايرين جديه عليكم الله



 
عُلم وسينفذ ان شاء الله  .. 

سلمت يداك  يا غالية
                        	*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*مافى اى مانع بس نحن برررره البلد كيف يكون التبرع يا احلى ناس 
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*علم وينفذ عن طريق الوكالة 
انا برااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر  يا اميرة
                        	*

----------


## apex

*انشاء الله خلال اليوم
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*الله دا الكلام الدايرنو اها من بتين تبدو في استقبال الرصيد انا جاهز تماما بس أ دونا رنة علي موبايلي 0122034971
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*  باذن الله اليوم سيصلك التحويل 
  دايما عندك اراء تجنن 
          انتى بتجيبى الافكار دى من وين ؟
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*سمعا وطاعا يا صفوة
وانا جاى السودان الاسبوع المقبل 
وسانفذ الامر عمليا بتحويل الرصيد
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*ما دام الترويج طالع باسمي دي اكبر مشاركه لكن للمال دور اساسي يلا مذيدا من التقدم والتجويد نحنا من الخوارج اقصد الخارج كيف السبيل
                        	*

----------


## شعاع النجوم

*معاكم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عامر بحيري
					

الف مليون مبروك
سيتم التحويل عن طريق الاحباء
شكرا برنسيسة في الريادة دوما



تسلم ياراقى..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طه شبرا
					

غالي علينا  والطلب رخيص...



كله يهون عشان مريخنا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آدم البزعى
					

اختى برنسيسه لك التحيه نحن طوع الاشارة ولك نزج اجمل التحيا من المهجر نحن نفكر فى القناة الرياضيه واى دعم تستاهلوا يا صفوة



ان شاءالله القناة قادمه والعافيه درجات







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asimayis
					

ان شاء الله
جاري الاتصال مع الوكيل بالداخل



ماااا بتقصر والله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

الريال بكم؟؟؟



بى 5..ريال مدريد ولا الريال الوااااااااااااحد ده







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ونحن ناس برة زي الكاشف واخوة



تشوف ليك وكيل انت والكاسف اخوك:fal:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم استلام مبلغ

 10 جنيه من الحارث

10 جنيه من red star

10 جنيه من حمزة احمد الماحى

10 جنيه من shadad

50 جنيه من aaddil

20 جنيه من عامر بحيرى
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

تم استلام مبلغ

 10 جنيه من الحارث

10 جنيه من red star



كل مرة اكتبي المجموع الكلي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر
					

علم للتنفيذ مع مزيداً من التقدم والتميز



تسلم يا ابوبكر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

معكم وبكم واليكم .. من اجل منبر رائد ..



سيدو تسلم يارب







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلمي يابرنسيسه على الروح العالية دي
نحنا مستعدين للمساهمة فورا



كسلاوى قروشك سريييييييع:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

خوارج عدييييييييييييييييييل كدا يا برنسيسة
طيب المعتزلة . . . ناس وليد و د. صلاح برضو مع الخوارج ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
أنا وكيلي ترطيبة و القروش معاهو و سيقوم بالواجب



ترطيبه:weeping:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ممكن ارقام التحويل للداخل ؟؟



الارقام فى اول البوست:ITSCHY:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الذهبي
					

كل عام وانتم والمنبر والمريخ بالف خير



وانت بالف خير







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

مع التحيه والاجلال لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين العظمه ولكم كلكم التحيه والتجلى وانتى تقومين بدور عظيم نسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



تسلم يا كبير







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

جاهزييييييييييييييييين ومع من اجل منبر سامي



يلا ياsonstar







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن الشيخ
					

بدورى انا اتبرع بتوثيق الاحتفال باالفيديو (تصوير الفيديو منى)



تسلم ياراقى..ارجو الاتصال بالرقم الموجود فى اعلى البوست للتنسيق







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قوز اللحمر
					

علم وعلى العين والراس لاحلى ناس منبر الصفوة



يسلم راسك وعينك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

عُلم وسينفذ ان شاء الله  .. 

سلمت يداك  يا غالية



التنفيذ متيييييييييييين







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خلف الله الهادى
					

مافى اى مانع بس نحن برررره البلد كيف يكون التبرع يا احلى ناس 



أقرب شخص ليك فى السودان تديهو الرقم يحول فيه..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

علم وينفذ عن طريق الوكالة 
انا برااااااااااااااااااا



:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر  يا اميرة



مايبقى كلام ساى يا فرده:ITSCHY:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة apex
					

انشاء الله خلال اليوم



ان شاءالله







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

الله دا الكلام الدايرنو اها من بتين تبدو في استقبال الرصيد انا جاهز تماما بس أ دونا رنة علي موبايلي 0122034971



فى اى وقت حول الرصيد واكتب اسمك فى الرساله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

  باذن الله اليوم سيصلك التحويل 
  دايما عندك اراء تجنن 
          انتى بتجيبى الافكار دى من وين ؟



عمو حمزة كل سنه وانت طيب..لا بد لنا كأعضاء المشاركه فى تنمية المنبر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمادالدين القيفى
					

سمعا وطاعا يا صفوة
وانا جاى السودان الاسبوع المقبل 
وسانفذ الامر عمليا بتحويل الرصيد



تصل بالسلامه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الشامي
					

ما دام الترويج طالع باسمي دي اكبر مشاركه لكن للمال دور اساسي يلا مذيدا من التقدم والتجويد نحنا من الخوارج اقصد الخارج كيف السبيل



الخوارج ديل يشوفو اقرب شخص فى البلد دى يرسل الرصيد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

كل مرة اكتبي المجموع الكلي



جملة المبلغ 20 جنيه:weeping:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حبوبتنا البرنسيسة اخبارك ياخ و سلام كتير
علم و جاري التنفيذ باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## RASHED

*علم وسينفذ بإذن الله وعقبال مائة عام
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*جارى التنفيذ انشاء الله 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

حبوبتنا البرنسيسة اخبارك ياخ و سلام كتير
علم و جاري التنفيذ باذن الله



اووووووووووووو ولدنا...مشتاقيين للشامبيون بالصلصه..القرايه كيف؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rashed
					

علم وسينفذ بإذن الله وعقبال مائة عام



ان شاءالله..تسلم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الافريقي
					

جارى التنفيذ انشاء الله 



جارى الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*معقوله يا مريخاب...من الوعود الكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييرة دى مايحولو الا 2 بس؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*بس التكريم دا ب مناسبة شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود الكباشي
					

انشاء الله



ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*اتنين بس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود الكباشي
					

بس التكريم دا ب مناسبة شنو



احتفال بمناسبة مرور عامين على انشاء المنبر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود الكباشي
					

اتنين بس



تخيل:evil2:....همتك معانا عشان يتمو 3
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*طيب انا ماشي مركز اتصالات باي
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*والله أنا معاكم ولكن وضحيوا لينا طريقة نساهم بها معاكم لأنوا نحن في الخارج . ليس لعيد ميلاد منبرنا بل حتى تطويره واستدامته .
 وعقبال مئة عام .
*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*يااخي الكريم انا معك ومتفق معك علي موضوع الدعم .بس حبيت اعرف اهنالك طريقه دفع اخري للعاملين بالخارج
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود الكباشي
					

طيب انا ماشي مركز اتصالات باي



باااااااااااااااااااااااى







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السناري
					

والله أنا معاكم ولكن وضحيوا لينا طريقة نساهم بها معاكم لأنوا نحن في الخارج . ليس لعيد ميلاد منبرنا بل حتى تطويره واستدامته .
 وعقبال مئة عام .



ما بتقصروا والله...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم 258
					

يااخي الكريم انا معك ومتفق معك علي موضوع الدعم .بس حبيت اعرف اهنالك طريقه دفع اخري للعاملين بالخارج



والله دعواتكم لينا ووقوفكم معانا بقلوبكم كفايه...اذا عندك اى شخص قريب فى السودان ممكن يحول لينا المبلغ
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ice cream
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

ice cream



:596746::596746::596746:
                        	*

----------


## ود الهادى

*انشاء الله يا برنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الهادى
					

انشاء الله يا برنسيسه



ان شاء الله:m_monkey:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*معقوله بس 90 جنيه
*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود الكباشي
					

:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



:mat::mat::mat::bruce_h4h0::bruce_h4h0:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووق

*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*يا برنسيسة وكيلي حافظ النور 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
لكي كل التقدير
                        	*

----------


## مجدي بندي

*مشكورة البرنسيسه وجاهزين للدعم بس نحن فى الخارج افيدنا وان شاءالله مابنقصر 
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*هبيبا زي تو يو مبروك يا برنسيسه 
وعقبال كده 100 سنه فى رحاب الزعــــــــــــييم
نحن فى الخارج ورونا كيف نساهم 
رقم حساب 
تحويل بإسم شخض 
جوالى 0096657046093
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

فوووووووق




:022::022:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

يا برنسيسة وكيلي حافظ النور 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
لكي كل التقدير



وكيلك حافظ النور:busted_cop:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدي بندي
					

مشكورة البرنسيسه وجاهزين للدعم بس نحن فى الخارج افيدنا وان شاءالله مابنقصر 



مابتقصروا والله







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد خيرى
					

هبيبا زي تو يو مبروك يا برنسيسه 
وعقبال كده 100 سنه فى رحاب الزعــــــــــــييم
نحن فى الخارج ورونا كيف نساهم 
رقم حساب 
تحويل بإسم شخض 
جوالى 0096657046093



ان شاءالله سيتم ذلك فى اقرب وقت ممكن
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم استلام مبلغ 20 جنيه من عامر بحيرى
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

تم استلام مبلغ 20 جنيه من عامر بحيرى



انا ما قلت ليك كل ما تقولي تم استلام مبلغ قولي الاجمالي ؟؟؟

تخريمة:
شايف ناس كتار من الخارج بقولو دايرين اعرفو الطريقة البرسلو بيها !
انتو ما عندكم رقم حساب ول شنو ؟؟
اذا ما عندكم نوفرو ليكم انشاء الله !!
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

انا ما قلت ليك كل ما تقولي تم استلام مبلغ قولي الاجمالي ؟؟؟

تخريمة:
شايف ناس كتار من الخارج بقولو دايرين اعرفو الطريقة البرسلو بيها !
انتو ما عندكم رقم حساب ول شنو ؟؟
اذا ما عندكم نوفرو ليكم انشاء الله !!



جملة المبلغ الان 110 جنيه فقط:weeping:
                        	*

----------


## Boshkash

*عُلٍٍم وسيتم التحويل إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Boshkash
					

عُلٍٍم وسيتم التحويل إن شاء الله



ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*علم الوكيل سحول غدا ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودحسن
					

علم الوكيل سحول غدا ان شاءالله



ان شاءالله:1 (3)::1 (3):
                        	*

----------


## aldisco

*انشاء الله سنقوم بتحويل المساهمه، وانشاء الله نحنا جاهزين لعمل كل مايلزم لانجاح الاحتفاليه.
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aldisco
					

انشاء الله سنقوم بتحويل المساهمه، وانشاء الله نحنا جاهزين لعمل كل مايلزم لانجاح الاحتفاليه.



تسلم يا راقى....
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*:dunno:
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*يا برنسيسة بصراحة كدة   نحن مستعدين    جداً   جداً   .....    بس تخريمة لابد منها    باسمى ومحجوب وايهاب   احنا ناس ام تى ان  وشغالين فيها   ونحول ب   زين   ....   نحن نطالب وبشدة بهاتف اخر للتحويل على ام تى ان     ...   وبعدين ما تنسوا     ام تى ان لديها عقد مع المريخ    ويتشرف شعار  ام تى ان  الان   بوجوده على صدر لاعبى المريخ فى مبارياتهم      ......   واللا شنو يا ايهاب   ويا محجوب  معاى   واللا ما معاى
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم استلام مبلغ 10 جنيه من الاستاذ ابراهيم عطيه بابكر....
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

يا برنسيسة بصراحة كدة   نحن مستعدين    جداً   جداً   .....    بس تخريمة لابد منها    باسمى ومحجوب وايهاب   احنا ناس ام تى ان  وشغالين فيها   ونحول ب   زين   ....   نحن نطالب وبشدة بهاتف اخر للتحويل على ام تى ان     ...   وبعدين ما تنسوا     ام تى ان لديها عقد مع المريخ    ويتشرف شعار  ام تى ان  الان   بوجوده على صدر لاعبى المريخ فى مبارياتهم      ......   واللا شنو يا ايهاب   ويا محجوب  معاى   واللا ما معاى



وشعار المريخ يتشرف بامثالكم...يمكنكم جمع مساهماتكم وتلسيمها لادارة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اصبح المبلغ المدفوع 120ج فقط
                        	*

----------


## ابو متاب

*معاكم وسنقوم بالواجب ، جاهزين
                        	*

----------


## د.اسامه

*حاضريييييين ان شاءالله..بس بره البلد وجاي على نص يناير..معنوياً ومادياً
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*عُلٍٍم وسيتم التحويل إن شاء الله
 
 



*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو متاب
					

معاكم وسنقوم بالواجب ، جاهزين



مابتقصر يا ابو متاب







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.اسامه
					

حاضريييييين ان شاءالله..بس بره البلد وجاي على نص يناير..معنوياً ومادياً



ترجع بالسلامه ان شاءالله







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدموسى
					

عُلٍٍم وسيتم التحويل إن شاء الله
 
 






:thumbs:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم استلام مبلغ 50 جنيه من الاخ مريخابى كسلاوى...و150 من العم غندور...
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*جملة المبلغ المتحصل عليه حتى الان320:weeping:
                        	*

----------


## جابر عمر

*حاضرين وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين
*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إستلام مبلغ 10 ج من الأخ الطيب تمبول ...

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم استلام مبلغ 20 جنيه من الاخ ود حسن
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*جملة المبلغ حتي الآن 350 ج

*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*لما لا ؟ معاكم حتى الموت إن شاء الله إكون في مدني . إديك العافية يا برنسيسة .
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*لما لا ؟ معاكم حتى الموت إن شاء الله إكون في مدني .
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*كل منبرنا بالف خير ينعم بالاف من الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=16843
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*جارىىى تحويل الرصيد واعتقد سوف يصلكم غدا . نرجوا استقباله بصوره طيبه.
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن دحدوح
					

جارىىى تحويل الرصيد واعتقد سوف يصلكم غدا . نرجوا استقباله بصوره طيبه.



ههههههههههههااااااااي

البيت بيته ماغريب ... ونحن أهل الكرم والجود ... بنكرمه ليك تب بس إنت وصف ليه كويـــــــــــس عشان مايعمل مجد الدين في العربي ...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مريخاب سلاااااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تم استلام مبلغ 21 جنيه من الاستاذ(عطيه)
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الليله ووووووووووووووووووووب عليك ياعطيه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشاركتى ارسلتها من الرقم 0916484297 
*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*ربنا يسهل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مشاركتى ارسلتها من الرقم 0916484297 



مشكور ياغالي .. وصلتني المساهمة ... وجزاك الله خيراً ...
*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*جاهزين للدعم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ خالد سليمان طه مبلغ وقدره 50 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*جملة المبلغ حتي الآن 430 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*عبد العزيز24 ... 50 ج 

جملة البلغ 480 ج

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*1/ابراهيم عطيه بابكر......10ج
2/aaddil.....50ج
3/شداد.....10ج
4/حمزه احمد الماحى....10ج
5/red star....10ج
6/الحارث.....10ج
7/عطيه....21ج
8/عامر بحيرى...20ج
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

7/عطيه....21ج



انت يا برنسيسة عطية دا منو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انت يا برنسيسة عطية دا منو؟؟؟



كان جبنا اسمو الهوا بيقسمو:ANSmile09:
*

----------


## ممدوح بقاري

*حاضرين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

1/ابراهيم عطيه بابكر......10ج
2/aaddil.....50ج
3/شداد.....10ج
4/حمزه احمد الماحى....10ج
5/red star....10ج
6/الحارث.....10ج
7/عطيه....21ج
8/عامر بحيرى...20ج









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انت يا برنسيسة عطية دا منو؟؟؟



 
أنت صحي مين عطية دا

التحية لهذا العطية
                        	*

----------


## ممدوح بقاري

*حاضرين بس أدونا إسم بدل رقم التلفون لأننا بعيد عن البلد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ممدوح بقاري
					

حاضرين بس أدونا إسم بدل رقم التلفون لأننا بعيد عن البلد



ما بتقصر يا ابن عمى...
*

----------


## ابولين

*معاااااااااااااااك علي الخط  وانا حاضر لاي مشاركة  بس انا بررررررررررررررة 0 لكن بكلف من ينوب عني  بتحويل المبلغ 0 وارمي قدام
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*خلااااااص لقيتها وبتحل مشكلة المساهمة 0 عندي شريحة زين سودانية بشحنها بزين السعودية وبحول المقسوم باذن اللة 000 وكل سنة والجميع بخير 0 والزعيم متسيد الساحة المحلية والافريقية والعربية 0 وعقبال 100 سنة0
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

خلااااااص لقيتها وبتحل مشكلة المساهمة 0 عندي شريحة زين سودانية بشحنها بزين السعودية وبحول المقسوم باذن الله 000 وكل سنة والجميع بخير 0 والزعيم متسيد الساحة المحلية والافريقية والعربية 0 وعقبال 100 سنة0



مابتقصر يا أبو لين وإن شاء الله مانعدمك ...

تحياتي ...
*

----------


## aaddil

*يااا  استاذة  برنسيسة , انتي  مهيرة  مريخية , ولا  محلية  !!!!! دا  مزاح

الجد  هو , ومع  تقديري   لحرصك الشديد  علي  دعم   منبرنا  الجميل , لكن
احسن تكون في حاجة  زي  لائحة  مثلا  بتحدد  الحقوق  والواجبات , التى
منها  المساهة  في  دعم  المنبر , وتكليف من  يتولي ادارة  جمع المساهمات
علي  مستوي  الداخل  والخارج , بحيث تكون هنالك  نقطة  ارتكاز في اي مكان
مهمتها  متابعة  امر , وجمع  الاشتراكات  وتوريدها  في  حساب باسم المنبر
وتتولي  لجنة  محددة , يكونها  الاشراف , ادارة  ذلك  الحساب 

الهدف  هو  تقنين  المسالة , ثم   ان  تكون  الرغبة في  دعم منبرنا  الجميل
نابعة  من  الذات , وليست  بسبب  الالحاح , وازعم ان لا مريخى  يبخل علي
عشقه  بقدر  ما  يستطيع

وامزح  تاني
يا برنسيسة , انتي مريخية  اصلية ,  ما  محلية  , لانو لو كنتي  محلية , كان
عرفتى  تدعمي  المنبر  كيف 

تلقي  مرادك والفي  نيتك , وربنا يديكي  العافية , وجد  حرصك علي  دعم  المنبر 
مقدر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب أبو لين 11 ج تحويل رصيد ...

*

----------


## شعاع النجوم

* في الصفوف الأمامية يا برنسيسة 
*

----------


## فيصل سليمان الفاضل علي

*البرنسيسة

تحياتي وكل سنة وانت طيبة

وآسف للتأخير

يااخي مشكورين جداً بس لازم تقطعوا لينا حليتنا (نحن خارج الوطن) لازم تشوفوا حل للقضية دي عشان نقدر نشارك معكم رقم حساب بنكي أو وكيل معتمد إن شاء الله هههههه .

نتمنى لكم التوفيق وللمريخ الرفعة والتقدم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخت البرنسيسه مبلغ 20 ج

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ معتز المكي مبلغ 25 ج تحويل رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*بالنسبة لعضوية الخارج ... إما التحويل في رقم الحساب الموضح في بوست الأخ خالد سليمان طه ( البوست المثبت بعنوان : بوست منفصل للاسهامات المالية للاخوة بالسعوديه (يوجد رقم حساب) ‏ ) أو التحويل عن طريق الويسترن يونيون للأخ mohammed_h_o وإرسال رقم التحويلة في الخاص ...

 للتحويل عن طريق الويسترن يونيون :
 إسم المستفيد : محمد حسين عثمان قسم السيد
 رقم الهاتف : 0122044655
 ويسترن يونيون فرع ود مدني 


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

إستلمت من الأخت البرنسيسه مبلغ 20 ج




هوووووووى فى صفر مافى....:chris:
*

----------


## Deimos

*ملخص مساهمات الأعضاء في إحتفالات المنبر :

1- الحارث رصيد 10 ج 
2- gold star رصيد 10 ج
 3- حمزة احمد الماحي رصيد 10 ج
 4- shadad رصيد 10 ج
 5- aaddil رصيد 50 ج
 6- عامر بحيرى رصيد 20 ج
 7- ابراهيم عطيه بابكر رصيد 10 ج
8- مريخابى كسلاوى رصيد 50 ج
9- غندور150 ج
10- الطيب تمبول رصيد 10 ج
11- ود حسن رصيد 20 ج
 12- (عطيه) 21 ج
13- احمد الحلفاوى 10 ج
14- خالد سليمان طه  50 ج
15- عبد العزيز24 ... 50 ج
16- أبو لين 11 ج
17- البرنسيسه  20 ج
18- معتز المكي 25 ج

جملة المبلغ 537 ج
 
*

----------


## ودالعاص

*كلام يشرح القلب
جاري الإتصال بأحد الأخوان بالبلد الجميل السودان
ومابنقصر أبدا عن اي شئ يهم الزعيم
وإلي الأمام ياصفوة

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعاص
					

كلام يشرح القلب
جاري الإتصال بأحد الأخوان بالبلد الجميل السودان
ومابنقصر أبدا عن اي شئ يهم الزعيم
وإلي الأمام ياصفوة




بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ...

مابتقصروا ...


*

----------


## Deimos

*سيتم إغلاق الموضوع وتحويل المساهمات في بوست واحد وهو البوست المثبت بركن أخبار المريخ ...

رابط البوست :
بوست منفصل للاسهامات المالية للاخوة الاعضاء

*

----------

